# Painting MDF advice without spraying



## Chems (29 Dec 2012)

I'm doing at a job at the mo and the client will be painting. I wanted to give them the details on how to paint the MR-MDF. I was going to suggest, PVA on all edges and sand down. Then use a foam roller and foam brush to do the painting. There is a little bit of beaded face frame so perhaps a little tricky. Going to recommend Dulux eggshell satin white. Does anyone else have anything better/more to add to this advice? Hoping for a nice clear satin white finish. 

Can a clear coat be brushed on by hand at all?


----------



## cornucopia (29 Dec 2012)

PVA is a good glue but its really not designed to go under surface coatings- you'd be better off with a WB primer or better still a shellac based primer.
bear in mind that if your using an oil based paint it wont stay white for very long- so if pure white is spec'd better use a WB paint like sikkens rubbol BL satura

yes a clear coat can be brushed


----------



## johnf (29 Dec 2012)

Zinsser bullseye 123 is realy good for the edges dries in minutes


----------



## Chems (4 Jan 2013)

Thanks both!


----------



## gomeraman (3 Feb 2013)

Agree Zinsser as it sticks to anything is the best - but, since it's meths based, it will dissolve foam rollers. Dries almost too quickly for rolling. They also do a water-based one but I've not tried that.


----------



## MrYorke (10 Feb 2013)

The zinnser bullseye 123 is the water based version I thought?!

Having used both I much prefer the shellac based. Dries MUCH quicker

You'll find both in Selco.....although they are not cheap


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (13 Feb 2013)

I use an end grain sealer on mdf edges now, iirc kodrin wv456, but dont hold me to the numbers....about £10 a litre but much better than pva.


----------



## denboy (24 Feb 2013)

Paint pads seem to work very well on MDF- no brushmarks. I have only expereince of applying ordinary emulsion paint though


----------

